# My Workshop



## steliart (Jan 15, 2011)

*New Space for Workshop*

After a long period of searching I've been able to find a space to rent. 
It's a bit big (170m2 or about 1830 square feet) for my needs but it will do more than fine. The price was logical and I team up with a friend woodworker to share the space and rent.

We will be moving in May 2012 and there is so much work to be done here. Don't have a clue how long it will take to make as I have planed it, but I believe it will keep me busy for a long time.

Here are some photos and the workshop plan top view layout.


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

steliart said:


> *New Space for Workshop*
> 
> After a long period of searching I've been able to find a space to rent.
> It's a bit big (170m2 or about 1830 square feet) for my needs but it will do more than fine. The price was logical and I team up with a friend woodworker to share the space and rent.
> ...


oh yes… very exciting!! Good Luck with the setup/s


----------



## doncutlip (Aug 30, 2008)

steliart said:


> *New Space for Workshop*
> 
> After a long period of searching I've been able to find a space to rent.
> It's a bit big (170m2 or about 1830 square feet) for my needs but it will do more than fine. The price was logical and I team up with a friend woodworker to share the space and rent.
> ...


Looks like a dream come true - and never say too big


----------



## jeepturner (Oct 3, 2010)

steliart said:


> *New Space for Workshop*
> 
> After a long period of searching I've been able to find a space to rent.
> It's a bit big (170m2 or about 1830 square feet) for my needs but it will do more than fine. The price was logical and I team up with a friend woodworker to share the space and rent.
> ...


Looks spacious and well planned. I look forward to the updates and pictures of production.


----------



## GrandpaLen (Mar 6, 2012)

steliart said:


> *New Space for Workshop*
> 
> After a long period of searching I've been able to find a space to rent.
> It's a bit big (170m2 or about 1830 square feet) for my needs but it will do more than fine. The price was logical and I team up with a friend woodworker to share the space and rent.
> ...


Steliart,

Always nice to start with a blank canvas and more room (if that's posible) than you need.

Work Safe and have fun setting up your new shop. - Len


----------



## BritBoxmaker (Feb 1, 2010)

steliart said:


> *New Space for Workshop*
> 
> After a long period of searching I've been able to find a space to rent.
> It's a bit big (170m2 or about 1830 square feet) for my needs but it will do more than fine. The price was logical and I team up with a friend woodworker to share the space and rent.
> ...


This looks a really good space to work in, all the best with it.


----------



## longgone (May 5, 2009)

steliart said:


> *New Space for Workshop*
> 
> After a long period of searching I've been able to find a space to rent.
> It's a bit big (170m2 or about 1830 square feet) for my needs but it will do more than fine. The price was logical and I team up with a friend woodworker to share the space and rent.
> ...


It is good to get a new workshop. 500 sq ft will fill up quickly and become smaller.


----------



## Gengaskokaren (Oct 4, 2009)

steliart said:


> *New Space for Workshop*
> 
> After a long period of searching I've been able to find a space to rent.
> It's a bit big (170m2 or about 1830 square feet) for my needs but it will do more than fine. The price was logical and I team up with a friend woodworker to share the space and rent.
> ...


Some calculation error,
170m² is 1830 sq ft and the pic's shows that this is the true value.
500 sq ft is only 46m²


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

steliart said:


> *New Space for Workshop*
> 
> After a long period of searching I've been able to find a space to rent.
> It's a bit big (170m2 or about 1830 square feet) for my needs but it will do more than fine. The price was logical and I team up with a friend woodworker to share the space and rent.
> ...


Wow that should be some great shop space.


----------



## steliart (Jan 15, 2011)

steliart said:


> *New Space for Workshop*
> 
> After a long period of searching I've been able to find a space to rent.
> It's a bit big (170m2 or about 1830 square feet) for my needs but it will do more than fine. The price was logical and I team up with a friend woodworker to share the space and rent.
> ...


LOL Gengaskokaren is right the 170m² is 1830 sq ft and not 500 as I wrote (thanks man now is corrected) I am sorry about that mistake guys, what to say I just never use feet always metric


----------



## Mopar1969 (Sep 5, 2016)

steliart said:


> *New Space for Workshop*
> 
> After a long period of searching I've been able to find a space to rent.
> It's a bit big (170m2 or about 1830 square feet) for my needs but it will do more than fine. The price was logical and I team up with a friend woodworker to share the space and rent.
> ...


Your new place looks great, I am glad you found a fellow wood worker. Your determination & love of wood working shows your love for it. (always a good thing) Happy Drilling, cutting, routing. Shows of your character. Which appears to be one of a very good man.

( No fancy motto)


----------



## steliart (Jan 15, 2011)

*Workshop Progress - The War Zone *

After the first 20 days my workshop looks like a war zone.



















Some progress has been made but is a slow process and not all things/tools are here yet.

First thing we did was to build a 2X3m WC at the south/west corner of the shop, that was a must since we are a bit far from home. Also the tiles for the kitchen have been installed.










Next it was the electrical 240V wiring, and since the electricians asked for a huge amount to do the job, I had to do it my self and it cost me 1/5 of their quotation. With a little study on the internet and some help from friends i run two lines from 16A MCBs and one from a 32A MCB, more than enough for my machines.










Then it was time to bring in the machines. Man those boxes are heavy but they need to set-up temporarily at least so that we can start making some shop cabinets etc.









This is my 3hp 10" Bench Saw it was just setup, cleaned and trimmed, runs really smooth and cuts very good. I have set it up on a platform to bring its table to 1m (39.5"). All my tables will be at that height.









My Bandsaw has a cappacity of 375mm wide and 250mm deep with 2hp motor.









This is my 1.5hp dc, it's very good to run 2 machines 4" hose direct, and that's what I am planning to do for now. Not planning to build a ducting system because the way I have position the machines are within reach and close to the DC. A good flex hose with quick fits at its ends and that's it, besides 1.5hp i don't really think is powerful enough for long runs ducting.









I also got a 2hp jointer/planner combo machine with planing width 250mm









A 305×90mm cutting capacity 2hp SCMS with a 0.5hp Bench Morticer 46Kg weight (all cast iron) looks that will serve me good.

Please do NOT think that this is a one brand advertisement like someone ones said to me, the reason is that i got not many choices from where to buy machines and to be shipped to my country and also they gave me the best deal on the whole package.

There are some more coming up, I will post the progress as I go.


----------



## GrandpaLen (Mar 6, 2012)

steliart said:


> *Workshop Progress - The War Zone *
> 
> After the first 20 days my workshop looks like a war zone.
> 
> ...


steliart,

If that space is all dedicated to Woodworking, that will be an amazing shop area with some very serious milling machinery.

I trust you will keep us drooling on the pictures as you continue to complete your set ups.

Work Safely and have Fun. - Len


----------



## steliart (Jan 15, 2011)

steliart said:


> *Workshop Progress - The War Zone *
> 
> After the first 20 days my workshop looks like a war zone.
> 
> ...


GrandpaLen,
Yes Len, all 1830 sq ft are all dedicated to woodworking, of-course as you had seen in the part1 - layout, 1/6th of that space will be the WC, Kitchen and Office area.
Sure I will try to keep everyone posted on the progress of the workshop.

Thanks for the interest
Stelios


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

steliart said:


> *Workshop Progress - The War Zone *
> 
> After the first 20 days my workshop looks like a war zone.
> 
> ...


from where you get from this is pure luxury for you 
and I can see you will addapt very fast to have such a huge space 
its going to be an exelent upgrade for you
can´t wait to the grandtour but I look forward to it 

take care
Dennis


----------



## steliart (Jan 15, 2011)

steliart said:


> *Workshop Progress - The War Zone *
> 
> After the first 20 days my workshop looks like a war zone.
> 
> ...


The space is rented Dennis. For two years we have been searching for a small space 60-80 m2 but could not find one, all they had where 250m2 plus warehouses, and the rent was a fortune. Meanwhile we had the machines sitting in a small shed for these two years because the first guy we promised us space (that's why we order the machines) he backed down from his word, so we was stacked.
Then here comes this guy and offered as this 170m2 workshop, equipped also with 3 phase current if we need to use it, for the price of a 60m2… so we took it.


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

steliart said:


> *Workshop Progress - The War Zone *
> 
> After the first 20 days my workshop looks like a war zone.
> 
> ...


still congrats you deffently deserved to have a better shop than the porch down under 
I can easely understand how frustrating it most have been not to be able to use 
such a maschinepark when you own them 
three fase in a place is a big plus to have even if you don´t need it here and now 
then you don´t have to think about what a tool need 
before you buy it if you come around some cheap factory mashinery in the future

best wishes for the future 
Dennis


----------



## phtaylor36 (Jun 13, 2011)

steliart said:


> *Workshop Progress - The War Zone *
> 
> After the first 20 days my workshop looks like a war zone.
> 
> ...


Congrats friend, you deserve it!


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

steliart said:


> *Workshop Progress - The War Zone *
> 
> After the first 20 days my workshop looks like a war zone.
> 
> ...


Coming along nicely. Got some gr8 lookin and new (?) tools & equipment. Gonna be a very nice place to play


----------



## steliart (Jan 15, 2011)

*Settling Down*

The reason of delaying posting any upgrades on this blog was simply a matter of another shop move.
Unfortunately the guy with whom we shared that big space backed-out, so I had to find another space and move on.
Finally I did found a space good enough for my needs and settled down to set-up my small workshop. The space has 2 levels, at the ground level there's the workshop,
a small kitchen and a WC, the top level is mainly converted to a paint booth and drying room. The total space is 70m2 or about 750ft2.
So I set it up keeping the cost at the minimum and used allot of wood pieces I found here and there. Anyway I am not the type of woodworker who likes fine art furniture inside his shop, as long something works correct for me that's fine.
So finally here is a general view of my workshop and I will do a tour of it later on.


----------



## andyboy (Jun 9, 2009)

steliart said:


> *Settling Down*
> 
> The reason of delaying posting any upgrades on this blog was simply a matter of another shop move.
> Unfortunately the guy with whom we shared that big space backed-out, so I had to find another space and move on.
> ...


Looks nice and tidy. Hope it doesn't stay like that for too long. he he.


----------



## vikingcape (Jan 3, 2013)

steliart said:


> *Settling Down*
> 
> The reason of delaying posting any upgrades on this blog was simply a matter of another shop move.
> Unfortunately the guy with whom we shared that big space backed-out, so I had to find another space and move on.
> ...


Great looking shop. I am really envious. Enjoy, can't wait to see your projects


----------



## steliart (Jan 15, 2011)

steliart said:


> *Settling Down*
> 
> The reason of delaying posting any upgrades on this blog was simply a matter of another shop move.
> Unfortunately the guy with whom we shared that big space backed-out, so I had to find another space and move on.
> ...


Abdyboy, just cleaned up for the pictures lol


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

steliart said:


> *Settling Down*
> 
> The reason of delaying posting any upgrades on this blog was simply a matter of another shop move.
> Unfortunately the guy with whom we shared that big space backed-out, so I had to find another space and move on.
> ...


Looks gr8. I like that long ez touch shut-off for the table saw switch.


----------



## steliart (Jan 15, 2011)

*My Workshop Tour*

*My Workshop Tour*

My workshop has two levels the ground floor where all my tools are (54m2/580ft2) and the half top floor (16m2/172ft2) which has two rooms; one is used as a paint booth and the other as a drying area as well as storage room.



















Entering the shop the in the center is the heart of my shop, the table saw/router table, an out-feed table serves also for assembly and in the far East wall my SCMS station.










Farther in on the left there's my dust collector and next to it my band saw and my old multitool bench is now been used to hold my grinder and sanders and some metal work it's been done there mainly because part of the North wall is covered in stainless steel (remains from last tenant).



















If you turn and look to the South wall of the shop we have my drill press, next to is my screw cabinet and after that my tool cabinet. Right after, the wall is used for clamps storage. I have two infeed/outfeed mobile tables. The West wall near the entrance holds one more clamp rack and two old shelve racks.





































Also at the West (behind the table saw) resides my planer/jointer or planer/thicknesser and next to it further in my mortising machine. The rest of the West wall is been used to storage some panel wood and small cut-offs.



















Right after the West wall is the kitchen entrance where a small refrigerator and microwave provides cold or hot drinks. Opposite that an old refrigerator is been used to storage paints, varnishes, cans and mainly keeps the odor from the shop.



















Opposite the wood storage area and under the staircase an old book case serves to hold most of my tool cases and next to it some drawer cabinets keeps me organized.
Next to that is the Jet drum sander and under the staircase is where my air compressor rests.



















At the foot of the staircase is my dust collector that covers all major machines. Unavoidable was the crossing of ducting to the table saw, so I build a heavy duty step over the pipe.



















Two lines of coated metal wire running from the East to West wall hold the two double 5 feet fluorescent lights and also I can throw an extension power cord over the line if I need some power at any place. The shop's floor is covered with a composite plastic flooring, very durable stuff and not so hard on the feet, put very easy to clean.



















Going up to the top floor you get into the paint booth which is isolated from the rest of the shop with a door and nylon covering the open spaces.
Top and side lighting helps allot when you paint or finishing. An old air curtain fun under the table serves good as an extractor. Soon one more fun will be installed at the side for more efficient extraction.



















The table is retractable to the wall when not needed, and is divided in four segments. Each segment can hold a frame that easily can be carried away to the drying area.
The drying room has a drying rack on two walls and also serves me to keep some things that I don't want around the workshop.



















That's All Folks
Thank you for visiting.


----------



## robscastle (May 13, 2012)

steliart said:


> *My Workshop Tour*
> 
> *My Workshop Tour*
> 
> ...


Hello steliart,

Nice work on the workshop setup, looks like it has better facilities than the big one that fell though.
Hope all goes well there

Regards

Robert Brennan


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

steliart said:


> *My Workshop Tour*
> 
> *My Workshop Tour*
> 
> ...


You've got a really nice shop and I'll bet that you are proud of it. Congratulations.

helluvawreck aka Charles
http://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com


----------



## Rikkiesix (Jul 17, 2010)

steliart said:


> *My Workshop Tour*
> 
> *My Workshop Tour*
> 
> ...


Very impressive shop you got, so much tools OMG
Nice nice
Erik


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

steliart said:


> *My Workshop Tour*
> 
> *My Workshop Tour*
> 
> ...


Nice nice nice… I like the spray booth, and everything else about your fine shop. Very good


----------

